# Poll: Amount of excercise sets for Triceps



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Excersise sets for Tris*​
none 55.49%One set 55.49%Two 99.89%Three 4448.35%More!!!2830.77%


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Guys, self explanatory.

I only do one set as I train on Chest day and find that this is enough. Just interested to see what most on here do.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually do

Flat benchpress 3 x 1-6

Incline db flyes 2-3x 15

Db shoulder press 3 x 4-6

Weighted dips 3 x 6-8

Then finish off with FST-7 pushdowns or overhead extensions

So only fst sets directly hit triceps all other exercises indirectly (except flyes), only just started working them directly though so shall see how it goes


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

After chest and shoulders i do one or two exersizes with 3 sets :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I voted none, but i guess i kinda do 1 set

Just started doing some DE training after bench as my assistance, I do 10x3 (6 sets at regular bench grip then 4 at CG)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

when doing push pull i only do one exercise with 4 sets for triceps

when doing std chest/tri split i will do 3 exercises but the first one is dips leaning forward so its chest as well as tri's - 3 sets

then 3 sets of skulls

then 2 sets of overhead rope extension


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

4x10 CG press

4x4 Tri Ex


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

5x3 bench press bar

6x3 db flys

6x3 db incline press

8x3 tricep pushdowns

sometimes dips as well

over 10sets which directly hit the triceps (not the flys so much thinking about it)

tricep pushdowns are the only exercise i do currently at the end of a heavy sesh to give them a blast


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I just do 3 sets of hammer grip skull crushers, 3 sets of EZ bar skull crushers.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

At the moment i'll do

Flat bench, pyramid up then back down

Incline Dbells

Dbell flys

Weighted Dips

I'll usually throw in Cable Flys as i just like doing them on the end of a chest session.

then onto tri's

CG Bench

skullcrushers

finish up on pushdowns with a burnout at the end.

Happy days, i switch it about every few weeks though.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Do my chest then tris, tris consist of:

Skullcushers

Cable tri pushdown

Tri kickback

Somtimes add in Dips to failure at the very end.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

For years never trained arms at all.Advice from the big boys "dont need to train em till ya 18stone plus" so therefore never trained em and they was OK.

Lookin round the gym watchin others you know who has big arms?? the bicep boys who train em 2-3 times per week,so i thought fvck it ill give a blast and surprise surprise they have grown like weeds and had people comment on em for once!!

so prob do 6-9 working sets over 2 exercises:thumbup1:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

bi's + tri's back to back with 3 exercises each...3-4 sets each


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

bi s and tri s together usually 3 sets pyramid stylee

skull crushers

over head rope

rope pull down

one arm cable ext.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I do tri's after shoulders, 3 exercises 3-4 sets each.


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

skull crushers x 4

rope pull down x 4

weighted dips x 4


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

chest + tri's

I do cable push downs

1 arm rope pulldown (v good, burns like mad)

french press

and/or dips


----------



## Pumpshock86 (Oct 13, 2010)

bi's and tri's together then ill switch back to chest and tri's for 6 weeks or so.

tri's consist of:

skull crushers x 3

rope pull down x3

over head rope extension x 3

bent over db tri extension x 3


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

3 sets

cgbp

weighted dips

french press's..


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

What with the work from benching and from military presses they dont need anything extra, seems to be working for me at the moment


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

push down warm up, then a working set of pushdown, french press, and db extension after shoulders. works fine for me as they already feel like dropping off


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used one set a week of CGBP up until recently. I currently use 3 sets of rack lockouts.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

A poll from 4 years ago, think he may have got his answers by now


----------



## MrJelly (Jan 6, 2013)

I superset as follows until failure on each exercise:

tricep pulldowns (palms facing down)

tricep pulldowns wider grip (palms facing upwards)

tricep rope pulldowns

and do this for 3 sets


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Personally do 3 exercises for tris.

Narrow grip bench

Skullcrushers

Dips


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

normally one, occasionally 2.

2 times a week, one exercise 5 x 10 and that resulted in more growth in my triceps in 3 months that in my entire lifetime. Admittedly the testosterone helped


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Apparently I voted three when the poll was aroiginaly put up :lol:

ATM it's just 3 rest pause sets every fortnight (one set per session)... rotating between CGBP, reverse grip smith press and upright dips.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

On push day I do leaning forward dips and 3 sets of cgbp and 3 sets of either skulls or rope pull downs


----------

